# What Milorganite formula are you currently using?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Since Milorganite has gone through changes, there are lots of slightly different Milo formulas in stores or in people's garages, basements, or sheds at the moment. I believe there are at least 9 slightly different versions around at the moment.

Which one are you currently using? Post a pic of the label!


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm currently using the 5-4-0 with 1% water soluble N (20% of the total N), and 2.5% Fe.

Batch dates are 10/6/17 and 10/28/17. The latter has a tighter packaging with more saturated colors on it (LCN mentioned the blue sky looks brighter), and a distinctly different, stronger, aromatic smell...almost like blueberry. I can smell it from a distance in the store.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I'm stocked up on 6-4-0. Btw, is that the date code just to the right of the analysis label? 10/31/2017?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Btw, is that the date code just to the right of the analysis label? 10/31/2017?


Interesting...I didn't know there was a date there until you pointed it out. I've been going by the date stamped at the very top of the bag. It's a week different from the one near the analysis on my bag.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Still the 5-4-0. Picked this bag up about a month ago from Fleet Farm. I keep checking to see if they got the new formula. Not yet.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for pointing out where the batch # is. I can't believe I never noticed it up there. Mine are from 03/05/18. As I'm sitting on them, now that you mention it the smell is alittle different..


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Thanks for pointing out where the batch # is. I can't believe I never noticed it up there. Mine are from 03/05/18. As I'm sitting on them, now that you mention it the smell is alittle different..


No problem! Not sure what the other date numbers by the analysis are...we will figure it out, though! If enough people post, there will be a pattern. Not sure the deal with the smell, but a lot of people have commented on it. It's not unique to the 6-4-0...my latest bag of 5-4-0 had it, as mentioned.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Struggle is real out here in Knoxville 😭😭😭


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

So, I think there are actually 9 subtly different Milo formulas/analyses floating around currently...

•5-2-0 4% Fe consumer 36-lb (probably not in most stores anymore now that it's 2018)
•5-4-0 2.5% Fe consumer 36-lb (still somewhat widely available previous current version)
•6-4-0 2.5% Fe consumer 36-lb (current new version)
•6-2-0 4% Fe Classic pro 50-lb 
•6-2-0 4% Fe Greens Grade pro 50-lb
•6-2-0 2.5% Fe Classic pro 50-lb (this is what SiteOne had a couple of months ago)
•6-2-0 2.5% Fe Greens Grade pro 50-lb
•6-4-0 2.5% Fe Classic pro 50-lb (mentioned on Milorganite's site)
•6-4-0 2.5% Fe Greens Grade pro 50-lb (mentioned on Milorganite's site)

And there may be others, considering the 4-lb bags and special requirements of certain states.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They can't control the sources of material (it is not so much what people eat, mostly it is industrial waste water). Therefore they cant really control the output. They can mix and match different batches to be more consistent, but their NPK will shift.

There is also a small difference between these products. Some say "at least 5%..." while other don't. That means to me that you could get more than the 5-2-0 the bag states.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> There is also a small difference between these products. Some say "at least 5%..." while other don't. That means to me that you could get more than the 5-2-0 the bag states.


Very true. I've used inferential knowledge about this to predict N levels. When I was using the 5-2-0, I used 5.3% as my estimate of the Percent Nitrogen in it. Now that I'm using the last batches of 5-4-0 in the same bags and with similar date code as the 6-4-0, I've upped that to 5.6 or 5.7 when calculating N app rates.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I use this.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Butter said:


> I use this.


Same


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Thor865 said:


> Butter said:
> 
> 
> > I use this.
> ...


Awesome! You're both one of the lucky ones to find that! I have some with 4% Iron left myself.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought several bags of Milorganite in the summer of 2017. I saved one bag.
I bought a bag of Milorganite ealier this year (2018, most likely early summer) and saved it.
I bought 4 bags of Milorganite today (Fall, 2018), and I believe they were older bags from last year.
Net effect: I had three iterations of Milo at the same time, and I applied them all today. 
At some point in the application process, I noticed, so I snapped a few pictures, thinking that someone just might possibly find it interesting. Lo and behold, Green directed me to this thread: A entire thread devoted to Milorganite varieties!

We are looking at 6-4-0, 5-2-0, and 5-4-0



Tomorrow, I'm going to track down batch numbers .


----------

